# Ultimate Breakfast Fattie w/Q-View



## prebeck32 (Feb 4, 2012)

For this fattie, I decided to treat some members in my church's small group to a special treat! Meeting for brunch, this was my breakfast contribution. I started out with scrambled eggs, 2 diced jalapenos, 1/4 onion and a bag of sharp cheddar (seen below).








Next, I added in some tater tots right out of the oven!







While mixing and letting simmer, I flattened my "hot" sausage into a freezer bag.







After the sausage was prepped, next came the bacon weave.







After the bacon was completed, I used my own, newly-made fattie piston (all the credit goes to cowgirl) and packed in the eggs, tater tots, onions, jalapenos and cheese into a 2" PVC pipe.







Another shot of it compressing the fattie guts!







After being compressed, I let everything cool into the refrigerator for a couple of hours before final assembly. First, I positioned the flattened sausage onto the bacon weave.







Next, I pushed out the fattie piston onto the sausage...I was amazed at how everything stayed together and remained compact!







Another angle with more tater tots!







Next step was to wrap, seal and cool overnight.







I smoked the fattie for approximately 4 hours anywhere from 250-280 degrees using apple wood. This was the final product after pulling it off the smoker. We like our bacon crisp and well-done!







Delicious and moist inside! Everything went together perfectly! Thanks for looking!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 4, 2012)

that a great looking FATTIE !!!!!!!!

I made one of them fattie piston 6 months ago .

still need to try it out . every time I make a fattie

i just throw it all together and roll it up.

i need to try it out and see how good it works.


----------



## mmain1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice!  I haven't done a fattie yet, but I can't wait!


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

nicely done


----------



## nimrod (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW! That is a good breakfast.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 4, 2012)

It all looks great - Glad it came out well for you


----------



## ellymae (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

